# How do you connect PS2 to Mac



## InnocenceDefiled (Sep 10, 2009)

Is there anyway you can watch/play a video game on an iMac? Or connect playstation to macbook pro?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Short answer is in most cases no.

Longer answer: the latest 27" iMacs do have the ability to take video input
Apple - iMac - Technical Specifications
"27-inch models also support input from external DisplayPort sources (adapters sold separately)"
But a PS2 does not have a DisplayPort
Here is one product that will convert HDMI sources into the DisplayPort
Kanex XD - HDMI To Apple iMac 27" Apple LED Cinema Display 27-Inch - Full Screen HD Playback
Full screen HD playback of Blu-Ray DVD, Playstation 3, Xbox Elite, Direct TV, Dish Network or other components with HDMI output set at 720p. This is due to limitation of the iMac 27" as a display which accepts only 1280x720(720p) or 2560x960 resolution base on the display EDID. If when the iMac 27" accepts a 1920x1080(1080p) resolution the Kanex XD will be able to output at 1080p.

Note that PS2 is not on the list. Read the FAQs before deciding


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

PS One on PowerPC would use this:


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

InnocenceDefiled said:


> Is there anyway you can watch/play a video game on an iMac? Or connect playstation to macbook pro?


You need a capture device. elGato's eyeTV hybrid has low latency mode specifically for this purpose.


----------



## andrewfy (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody know? I have the same problem too!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> PS One on PowerPC would use this:


I think he's looking for PS2 but this is still a great app


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

There is some software with cables I saw at the mac store that you can use to plug a TV/VCR/Console into a mac and use it as a LCD tv. Its not cheap tho.

I dont know if new imacs have any ports at all for screens. 

You can also google "ps2 emulators osx" and will find results. AFAIK mac emulators aren't too great. Presumably you just put the PS2 disc into the mac and play, thats how the PS1 emulators work.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, what he said...: rolleyes
basically you might be looking for something called pcsx2.* Apart from the Elgato, that's 
about it

JB

*mileage not guaranteed....


----------

